# do you wear anything under your headlamp?



## robostudent5000 (Jul 26, 2011)

i've always worn a bandana or a watch cap under my headlamps. 

just curious if anyone else does the same.


----------



## psychbeat (Jul 26, 2011)

Fullface helmet. 
Sometimes a beanie. 
Usually nekkid


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jul 26, 2011)

really depends on the situation. a helmet, beanie, or bandana.


----------



## mwb01 (Jul 26, 2011)

Usually nothing. The feeling of the headlamp doesn't bother me but if I'm wearing a hat at the time I put the headlamp on then it goes over the hat.


----------



## pwwong88 (Jul 27, 2011)

I usually wear a headband under my H31 because the unbreathable silicone lamp holder makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Bolster (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, I have a low-ride welder's cap just for that purpose. 

http://badasscaps.com/shop/welding-hats-c-3


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jul 27, 2011)

Beanie when it's cold (lack of hair on top of my head)


----------



## abbotsmike (Jul 27, 2011)

Usually, a small amount of hair! But a beanie when it's cold, and it goes over my helmet when I'm climbing


----------



## Ediblestarfish (Jul 29, 2011)

Use a cycling cap for extra cushioning and less slip with the visor. Like a welder's cap, it has a small visor that doesn't block much light when aimed down.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 18, 2011)

A warm hat if it's cold, or the hood of my Gore-Tex jacket if it's raining.


----------



## Mark620 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hair or Hair and a Helmet


----------



## chanjyj (Aug 18, 2011)

I tend to find that my hair gets into the way of the headlamp unless its really short - that results in me wearing the headlamp low instead, about 1.5" above my eyebrows.

Alternatively, it gets tossed onto my helmet above my googles (if I am wearing a helmet) and then it rides high.






Hmm.. seems like there is no in-between for me. It's either high, or low.


----------



## Omar08 (Aug 18, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> i've always worn a bandana or a watch cap under my headlamps.
> 
> just curious if anyone else does the same.


 
I wouldn't do such a thing mate. I mean if it looks good for you then go for it.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Aug 22, 2011)

Omar08 said:


> I wouldn't do such a thing mate. I mean if it looks good for you then go for it.



:huh2:


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Aug 22, 2011)

Forehead, baseball cap, helmet, or balaclava... depending on the situation...


----------



## jammerj (Oct 1, 2011)

I like to wear a welders cap with any headlamp, it definitely makes it more comfortabe, especially on longer wear times.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 1, 2011)

Nothing so far, but have only had it a few weeks (not experienced wearing it in very hot or cold weather yet). I've heard some complaints about ZL's headbands but I am surprised how comfy my H51w is, the silicone holder is very soft and the headband too. I have no complaints (well other than the after image imprinted on my forehead of the silicone holder) but that doesnt bother me.


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't wear anything under my ITP HO1, I find the strap is so comfortable that I don't need to.


----------



## ahorton (Oct 2, 2011)

Small floppy hat if it's warm. Or a beanie if it's cold. Sometimes a full-face polypropylene one.


----------

